# Roleplaying in dnd



## Foxboxunion (Mar 15, 2018)

So getting into the role play mindset wanted to see if anyone wanted to do DND campaign. I just go back into the game and want to try my hand at dming. If anyone is interested let me know and I will see about setting something up.
If enough interest I'd also like to DM a campaign though I am new.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 15, 2018)

Actually having a DnD night next weekend with some old friends and some new ones. Human Cleric. ;3

AKA Rogue is taken.


----------



## Foxboxunion (Mar 16, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Actually having a DnD night next weekend with some old friends and some new ones. Human Cleric. ;3
> 
> AKA Rogue is taken.


 Nice, rogues are to powerful sometimes. Takes the fun out, besides a bard is needed to romance the boss out of fighting.


----------



## ellaerna (Mar 16, 2018)

I am in no position to join _another_ rpg (I'm in 5 currently), but good luck!
If you do end up DM'ing and just want someone to bounce ideas off of, let me know.


----------



## Foxboxunion (Mar 16, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> I am in no position to join _another_ rpg (I'm in 5 currently), but good luck!
> If you do end up DM'ing and just want someone to bounce ideas off of, let me know.


Will keep that in mind, thanks.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Mar 17, 2018)

I'm curious, which edition do you plan to use? Right now I'm only partial to the most recent one.


----------



## chiz (Mar 18, 2018)

i always want to join these things but given my timezone is in europe and i odnt have many hours free time after school, dnd has never worked out for me


----------

